# Leaving Decoys out



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

A lady I know has a small pond near Ypsilanti. She likes to see ducks. Ducks visit her pond and leave. I suggest she plant the proper food items to encourage the ducks to hang out a while. 

The question:
Her husband bought her a half dozen mallard decoys so they could always have "ducks" on the pond. 

I know it is illegal to leave decoys out overnight when hunting.
Is she going to violate and laws by leaving her decoys out?


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Only illegal if connecting waters with great lakes, great lakes, or completely enclosed by public land.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yes I would assume, but any judge that has a person in court fighting this ticket is gonna toss it. Lady bird watching ducks violates decoy laws, lol I don't think so.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Am I missing something here?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

She can leave them out all year long.


----------

